# Snake and College Pride



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Finally had some time to make some dust. 
1. Rattlesnake skin on gold cigar
2. Longhorn Pride on gold Le Roi
3. A&M Pride on gold Le Roi

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good lookin' sticks, Willie....

Keep grindin'....:cheers:


----------



## Blackhawk78418 (Jul 26, 2011)

Is that snake skin a painted pattern?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very Nice!


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Blackhawk78418 said:


> Is that snake skin a painted pattern?


No, it's made from a tanned Rattlesnake skin right here in Texas. This one had some awesome patterns in it.

Thanks Tortuga & Bill!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

The small scales really make that pen pop.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome work Willie!! Now i have to clean off the drool after seeing that Snake Cigar!!!!


----------



## Blackhawk78418 (Jul 26, 2011)

PenMakerWillie said:


> No, it's made from a tanned Rattlesnake skin right here in Texas. This one had some awesome patterns in it.
> 
> Thanks Tortuga & Bill!


Oh ok... I was gonna say thats the best paint job Ive ever seen...lol


----------

